# Where is the Back to Top Link?



## Steve Curtis (Jan 11, 2017)

The icon that takes you to the top of the page isn't visible anymore...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 11, 2017)

Look to the right and you'll see a scrolling thing that will take you to the top or bottom whereever you are.


----------



## jw (Jan 11, 2017)

kainos01 said:


> The icon that takes you to the top of the page isn't visible anymore...


Howdy, Mr. Curtis. I am using the PB Dark Style, and on the bottom right, there are a few things, one of which has an arrow pointing upward and "Top" beside it. Is that available on your theme?


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Is that available on your theme?



I'm using Puritan Board Default, and it doesn't show up there. There is nothing between "Home" and "Terms and Rules"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 11, 2017)

You guys need to read my response. Also, please do not post questions about "Where is such and such?" in threads that are totally unrelated. I'm trying to keep track of a lot of things and having threads that go off on tangents makes it confusing. I thought some of you were reporting you couldn't see the Post Ratings but you were talking about a Top Link - it doesn't exist anymore and has been replaced by two arrows to the right of the lists of posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 11, 2017)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I thought some of you were reporting you couldn't see the Post Ratings but you were talking about a Top Link - it doesn't exist anymore and has been replaced by two arrows to the right of the lists of posts.



Folks,

The up and down arrows to the right dynamically appear as you begin to scroll about in a thread.

If you are using Chrome, get this extension:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ton/chinfkfmaefdlchhempbfgbdagheknoj?hl=en-US

And it will work on all web sites and does not conflict with the PB version.


----------

